# wood storage rack ideas?



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

As my turning has gotten better the need for more wood has gotten bigger also.  Ive got boxes of wood everywhere and im tired of it cluttering up my floor. Does anybody have any storage solutions? The kind where you see it and think.."why couldnt i think of that?" pictures would be great. Thanks guys. :thanx:


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> As my turning has gotten better the need for more wood has gotten bigger also.  Ive got boxes of wood everywhere and im tired of it cluttering up my floor. Does anybody have any storage solutions? The kind where you see it and think.."why couldnt i think of that?" pictures would be great. Thanks guys. :thanx:



Tape up the boxes ... and send them to me. I'd cover the postage.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

A quick google search gave me some ideas but if anybody has anything else to add I'm all ears


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

GVWP made a recent post where his storage bin was visible. Looked pretty good to me. Search through his recent posts and you'll find it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> GVWP made a recent post where his storage bin was visible. Looked pretty good to me. Search through his recent posts and you'll find it.



I found that posts and will probably end up going with industrial type shelves like what I saw in his posts. That is unless somebody drops a bunch of 2x4's and plywood in my lap.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually store steel on one of the plastic shelve units from Home Depot. They are rated to 200 pounds per shelf. I'm close to that on lots of my shelves.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive got a bunch of lozier widespan shelving but ould probably cost an arm and a leg to ship though


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> As my turning has gotten better the need for more wood has gotten bigger also.  Ive got boxes of wood everywhere and im tired of it cluttering up my floor. Does anybody have any storage solutions? The kind where you see it and think.."why couldnt i think of that?" pictures would be great. Thanks guys. :thanx:



Josh, some simple 2x shelving as high as you can go is a cheap solution, and my first choice.


----------



## davebug (Jan 20, 2013)

While I do not have a lot of wood or space for that matter so in my workshop/home gym/computer room/area for my cat's stuff, I use a combination of metro racks and elfa storage bins from the container store.

[attachment=16796]

Here is a link to the elfa's.

The elfa's are nice for smaller blanks because you can stack them in a single layer or so and see what you have.

The metro rack I just went down to one of the many restaurant supply stores here in NYC and bought a used one on the cheap. It was all nasty still covered in grease from the prior owner, but much cheaper then a new one or one they had already cleaned. 

Yes that is my lathe on the floor, I am just starting the process of building a workbench/storage for it and other tools, their will be questions on that to come.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a sin leaving that wine on the floor like that. Forget the wood, you need to ship that wine to me ASAP as the corks are drying out as we speak...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

HHHHMMMM Wood for wine ?


----------



## davebug (Jan 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> That's a sin leaving that wine on the floor like that. Forget the wood, you need to ship that wine to me ASAP as the corks are drying out as we speak...



I know it is only the cheap bottles under $20 or so, also ones that I don't plan on being around for longer then a few months. I am currently just overstocked and have to come up with a solution. I have the 45-50 bottles in the rack behind the ones on the floor and another 96 of my precious's in a thermo-electric wine cooler in the other room. Trust me I am racking my brain where to build some thing else to put them.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 21, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> As my turning has gotten better the need for more wood has gotten bigger also.  Ive got boxes of wood everywhere and im tired of it cluttering up my floor. Does anybody have any storage solutions? The kind where you see it and think.."why couldnt i think of that?" pictures would be great. Thanks guys. :thanx:



Well, here's some pictures of what I have. I would have pulled it out to get better pictures, but I have too much stuff stacked in front of it to move at the moment 

This is in an oversized 2 car garage that I have control of 1/2 of it. Sandra still likes to park inside, although she doesn't object to being temporarily banished if I have something going on (like laying out the cradle parts.)

We built an A-frame on wheels. We put two sets of crossbars on the ends with shelves (so there are 4 shelves.) Three of those are for boards, or 2x or 4x material. The other one I put in another angled shelf for the smaller pieces of wood.

The upper and lower part of the A-frame:

[attachment=16851]
[attachment=16852]

Across the bottom we put in cedar fence slats and that's where I store the stock that's still in round form:

[attachment=16853]

Here's the size wheels on it:

[attachment=16854]

Most of my pen blanks are in plastic shoeboxes that are sitting on one of the shelves I made for the smaller stuff:

[attachment=16855]

Now, I realize I don't have near as much wood as a lot of you, but this wasn't quite enough room. I have a nice piece of maple with some burl on it laying to the end of the rack, more pieces under it, and more stacked on other shelves in the other half of the garage.

I just thought I'd share this as it's a bit different than what other folks mentioned.


----------

